# Admission/Requirements for Pak. Med School



## lilies1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Assalamualaikum!

I looked into other threads but was'nt able to find recent and updated information about the requiements of Med-School in Pakistan. Recently people have been telling me that you need to take entry exam to get into Med-school even for International students . Do we?
I was wondering if they require or look at your SAT scores from U.S and what score. I know most of them require SAT II for the sciences but what grade are they looking for ot of 800. 

Thank you for taking you time to reading my thread.
#happy


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

hi, i am new here but i am looking for up to date information as well. 
from what i have read on previous threads is that foreign applicants do not have to take entry tests to govt schools but may have to for private schools depending on the school.

also i believe that a minimum of 650 is needed on the SAT 2, but for some private schools the requirement is higher (700).

there is also a stickied thread that has a lot of the basic information on applying :
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

like i said i am new, so i am not sure how accurate this is so hopefully someone will double check.


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

hey, I am new here as well so I do not know for sure, but from what I have read:
foreign applicants do not have to take entrance exams if they take the SAT 2s, most schools dont look at the SAT 1 score, and a 550 is the minimum score (most private schools look for around 700).
Again, Im knew so I do not know for sure but maybe someone else can confirm my post.


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello All
I just want to ask that while making merit for admission, do they count your matric marks? or Just F.Sc?
I have 4 to 6 years gap between my Matric and F.Sc. So am really worried about it.
please guide me about it. Last year they told in newspaper that they will not count or consider Matric marks, but only F.Sc. But now i read somewhere on the pmdc site and it says that they take 10% marks of matric in the merit while giving admissions. Is it true or not? please help me
thanks! tc


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

lilies1 said:


> Assalamualaikum!
> 
> I looked into other threads but was'nt able to find recent and updated information about the requiements of Med-School in Pakistan. Recently people have been telling me that you need to take entry exam to get into Med-school even for International students . Do we?
> I was wondering if they require or look at your SAT scores from U.S and what score. I know most of them require SAT II for the sciences but what grade are they looking for ot of 800.
> ...


AOA lilies1!

On top of the website, look in the FAQ section and you'll find most of the answers to your questions there and that I'd say that info is quite accurate as the Moderator and Founder seem very reliable #yes 
Basically, theres a whole bunch of different categories, the main ones being, local, local self-financed, foreign under PTAP, and foreign under self-finance. You don't even need SAT II tests really unless you're in a foreign category or are applying to private schools (which can have a WHOLE different criteria for admission). 
And remember, in whatever category you choose to apply in (including local categories), you MUST have your grades converted by IBCC which can only be done after you receive your final high school transcript. Oh, and some helpful sites would be the UHS and the PMDC sites.

Hope that helps!
Just look around and you'll find a lot of helpful info on this forum! :happy:


----------

